# building your first boat.



## engineer one (6 Aug 2006)

some time someone asked about any designs for their first boat.

the latest edition of the american magszine Wooden Boat
August 2006, number 191 has a special pull out on building what they call a Lumberyard Skiff.
if you can't get the magazine, there is a web site 
www.GettingStartedinBoats,com
which i understand will also include a forum for posing and asking questions. the boat is about 14ft 6 by 4feet wide, and made of pine

anyway just thought i would pass on the knowledge. :twisted: :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## mrbingley (6 Aug 2006)

To make the link work, I've swapped the apostrophe for a full stop.

Chris. :wink:


----------



## mrbingley (6 Aug 2006)

Silly Billy, I forgot the link.  

http://www.gettingstartedinboats.com/

Chris.


----------



## engineer one (6 Aug 2006)

thanks, one day i will learn to use this internet thingie.

paul :wink:


----------



## JFC (10 Aug 2006)

Theres also this one 
http://www.glen-l.com/methods/plywood/mthdpw01.html


----------



## engineer one (10 Aug 2006)

interesting jason, so can i come back from outside yet??? :? 

i think from a quick look, the wooden boat one is simpler and maybe
cheaper to build. mind you first build the cabinets.

paul :wink:


----------



## JFC (10 Aug 2006)

:lol: Did i show you the plans i have to build a slipper launch ?
Now i can read a plan and spec but this blew my mind !
Im glad i found that site to actually see what the hell they where talking about !


----------



## colinc (15 Aug 2006)

I'm afraid that I get the recurring urge to build a boat. I keep re-visiting the idea of building something like a slipper launch but with electric power. I'm becoming a bit more environment aware these days and find EV's very appealing.

If you haven't found it already the Selway-Fisher site has a wealth of information:

http://www.selway-fisher.com/

also:

http://www.glen-l.com/designs/special/poweryak.html#avail
#and:

http://www.electric-boat-association.org.uk/

Would like to know more about JFC's Slipper Launch plans

regards

Colin


----------



## JFC (16 Aug 2006)

They are from Selway fisher and cost around £60 . They are full plans and spec for a Henley slipper 18 they built for someone . 
Your welcome to take a peek next time your over


----------



## woodbloke (16 Aug 2006)

Had a go at building some boats some years ago. Here's a couple I built for myself:








and here's a little run around I made for my daughter:






Rob


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Aug 2006)

I think you should all get busy and build yourselves boats. It's not that hard to do. I built a little gaffer which has been a load of fun. I also built a boat as a cradle for my son. (He's outgrown it so it is now an ark for the stuffed critters.)

I've looked at the Lumberyard Skiff and considered building one. I might have a friend convinced to build one, too. Could be a nice little boat.

Here's a shot or two of my gaffer.

On the mooring. I'm chatting with a builder of another one of this design. Hopefully he's now finished and will be bringing it to a gathering we're having on Saturday.





Sailing on Lake Pepin in just a little breeze.


----------



## RogerM (16 Aug 2006)

woodbloke":302z0ya6 said:


> Had a go at building some boats some years ago. Here's a couple I built for myself:
> Rob



Very nice Rob. I particularly like the pair in the same bottle.

Here's one I made earlier - 39 years earlier actually in 1967 at the age of 14. This is a 12 gun brig-of-war and was my first attempt at ships in bottles. I went on to build 3 Cutty Sarks which I sold for £5 each - a lot of money then! And a sailing paddlesteamer (Sirius) which was a wedding present to a cousin.


----------



## Matt_S (18 Aug 2006)

stumbled across this on another blog I read, not into boats and so don't know if this is any use but end results looked good.

http://www.guillemot-kayaks.com//


----------



## woodbloke (18 Aug 2006)

RogerM wrote:



> I particularly like the pair in the same bottle



Thanks for that - its just something I fancied having a go at, to see if I could do something half decent. Its a very cheap hobby, absolutely no 'slope' involved, can be made on the kitchen table and all the tools needed fitted into a very small toolbox. Best part tho' was consuming the content of the bottles before putting a ship in them :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## engineer one (18 Aug 2006)

gee i thought the real difficulty was floating the boat in without
spilling the precious stuff inside, you have taken all the fun out of it :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Pekka Huhta (19 Aug 2006)

Boatbuilding is fun, as long as you keep the scale down 

Here are two of mi own designs:









This is the only one with a real boat behind it, our fishing boat Manta






The skiff would be an easy boat to start with traditional boatbuilding. Plywood and epoxy are easy but I really prefer the traditional building. Even plywood building isn't easy, but with traditional building you really can practice your skills. With plywood and epoxy it's far too easy to slop on some epoxy to cover up mistakes 

Pekka


----------



## RogerM (19 Aug 2006)

They're really nice Pekka. But you're going to have to down a lot of Scotch to empty a bottle big enough to put that model of "Manta" into!


----------

